# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Συστήματα Αυτομάτου Ελέγχου και Γεωμετρικός Τόπος Ριζών

## midakos

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.

Αποφάσισα να ανοίξω ένα θέμα εδώ γιατί είστε η τελευταία μου ελπίδα...

Διαβάζοντας τα ΣΑΕ, έχω πρόβλημα με τον Γεωμετρικό τόπο ριζών...
συγκεκριμένα, σε όλα τα βήματα δεν έχω θέμα ώστε να υπολογίσω όλες τις τιμές (αριθμός ασυμπτώτων, πόλων, μηδενικών κτλπ.) 
Το θέμα μου είναι πως μετά, εφόσον τα τοποθετήσεις στους άξονες, σχεδιάζεις την πορεία των καμπυλών. Ότι διάβασα στο ιντερνετ αλλά και στο βιβλίο δεν με βοήθησε να το καταλάβω..
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί με απλά λόγια να μου πει πως γίνεται η απεικόνηση των στοιχείων?

----------


## JOUN

Φιλε Γιωργο μακαρι να μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα..Δεν μου χρειαστηκε ποτε τιποτα απο τα ΣΑΕ.Ειλικρινα ποιο παρωχημενο μαθημα στο ΤΕΙ δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει..
Καλο κουραγιο.

----------


## midakos

> Φιλε Γιωργο μακαρι να μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα..Δεν μου χρειαστηκε ποτε τιποτα απο τα ΣΑΕ.Ειλικρινα ποιο παρωχημενο μαθημα στο ΤΕΙ δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει..
> Καλο κουραγιο.



Άστα να πάνε φίλε μου...και να ταν ένα θα ταν καλά, είναι και 2 τα άτιμα...τελευταία μαθήματα αυτά και 2 άκυρα που θα τα περάσω τώρα (ελπίζω). 
Απλά όντας απο τεχνικό λύκειο, υστερούσα στα μαθηματικά, τα οποία είναι και τα τελευταία που μου μείνανε.
Όλα τα ειδικότητας τα ξαπόστειλα και με βαθμό.

----------


## thanasis 1

Α ρε γιωργο σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα αυτα τα σαε σου βγαζουν την πιστη για να τα περασεις,ευχομαι να βρεθει ενας και να σου απαντησει.
Εχω και εγω μια ερωτηση αλλα αφορα τα διαγραμματα bode,εχω σχεδιασει ενα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το εχω κανει σωστα αν ξερει καποιος ας μου πει να το ανεβασω να το δει.

----------


## midakos

> Α ρε γιωργο σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα αυτα τα σαε σου βγαζουν την πιστη για να τα περασεις,ευχομαι να βρεθει ενας και να σου απαντησει.
> Εχω και εγω μια ερωτηση αλλα αφορα τα διαγραμματα bode,εχω σχεδιασει ενα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το εχω κανει σωστα αν ξερει καποιος ας μου πει να το ανεβασω να το δει.



Αυτά θα τα χω για 11 φλεβάρη, ΣΑΕ ΙΙ  :Tongue2: 
τι να κάνουμε, αναγκαίο κακό είναι τα άτιμα... Το θεωρώ ενδιαφέρον μάθημα, αν και ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα με ποιό τρόπο περνάς στην υλοποίηση, να το πω μπακαλίστικα, σε τσιπάκια  :Tongue2:

----------


## Fire Doger

Γραμμικά ή μη γραμμικά συστήματα?
Μη γραμμικα δεν γνωρίζω (ακόμη).
Όσο για γραμμικά:
Σε μία ασύμπτοτη δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα (ενας πολος χωρις μηδενικά κινητε πανω στον χχ' προς -οο τελος)
Για περισότερες ασύμπτοτες επισης δεν βλεπω καποια δυσκολία, αν ξερεις να βρισκεις το σημείο σύγκρουσης πόλων πάνω στον χχ' από εκεί ξεκινάς να σχεδιάζεις, συγκρουοντε και διασπώντε καθετα στον χχ' (δεν εχει σημασια ποιος πανω κ ποιος κατω) και συνεχιζουν την πορεία τους μέχρι να βρουν μια ασύμπτοτη και απο εκει και περα ακολουθουν την ασύμπτοτη προς το απειρο.

Στη ιδική περίπτωση:
=====ο--------χ====χ---|
Όπου "=" κινουντε οι πολοι.
Οι πολοι συγκρούοντε στο κέντρο και διαγράφουν κύκλο (ενας πανω ενας κατω) με κέντρο το μηδενικο και ακτίνα την απόσταση μηδενικού με το κέντρο των πόλων. Μετα μολις φτάσουν στον χχ' ξανα αλλα πλέον αριστερά του μηδενικού ξανασυγρούοντε και ενας παει στο μηδενικό και ο άλλος ακουλουθει την ασύμπτοτη πάνω στον χχ'.
Αν θες να βρεις ποιος πολος παει που λύνεις την ΣΜΑΒ για διάφορες τιμές ενύσχησης μεχρι να πετυχεις κάποιο σημειο μετά την σύγκρουση.

Για σημείο διάσπασης παραγωγίζεις κτλ κτλ.
Αν υπάρχουν 2 πόλοι μονο συγκρούοντε στην μεση. Αν υπαρχει ενα μηδενικο αριστερα παλι στην μεση, κυκλος κτλ. Αν υπαρχει και αλλος πολος αριστερα συγκρούοντε δεξιότερα της μεσης γιατι τους επιρεάζει ο 3ος πόλος. Αν ξερεις ολα τα αλλα και σου λειπει το ακριβες σημειο  κλαιν μαιν, αλλα καλό είναι να το ξερεις.
Μου τα εμαθε καθηγητης-νανοτεχνολογος :P
Απορείες? Χδ

Που σου χρησημεύουν τα ΣΑΕ?
Σε ηλεκτρονικούς σε μαγαζί επισκευών και ψιλοκατασκευές πουθενα. Σε ηλεκτρονικούς με @@ και αυτοματιστές ΠΑΝΤΟΥ.
Θα έρθει η κοκα κολα θα πει στην εταιρια που εργαζεσε "φτιαξε μου γραμμη παραγωγής". Την φτιαχνεις παει ρολόι, θα σε ρωτήσει ο δηευθυντής "πόσο είναι το όριο παραγωγης? Ποσο κοστίζει μια αναβαθμιση για να βγαλω +1/3? " θα σε ρωτησουν οι μηχανικοι τους "πόσο σφαλμα εμφανιζει με την παροδο του χρόνου? Ποια στοιχεια θέλουν συχνά συντήρηση? Τι να κανω για να μειώσω την φθορά?"
Τι θα τους πεις? Δες τα Data Sheets των εξαρτημάτων και οτι καταλαβένεις κανε? Xd καλα θα 'ταν :p
Με τα ΣΑΕ τους δίνεις 10 εξισώσεις και 10 διαγράμματα και αν δεν μπορουν να τα διαβασουν και κανουν   οτι τους ερθει στο κεφαλι δικό τους πρόβλημα, εσύ παρέδωσες αψογη δουλεια και αυτο μαθαίνετε και αλλου. :Wink:

----------


## picdev

o γτρ, είναι πολύ εύκολος, απλή άλγερβρα είναι, τα βήματα είναι πάντα ίδια , αρκεί να στα εξηγήσει κάποιος.
Απλά απο ένα σημείο και μετά , οι πράξεις δεν βγαίνουν , αν είχα τις σημειώσεις μου θα στις σκάναρα, αλλά κάπου τις ξέχασα.
Κοίτα να βρεις το βιβλίο του παρασκευόπουλου για τα ΣΑΕ, υπάρχει σε όλες τις βιβλιοθήκες

----------


## midakos

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας, εντελει εβγαλα ακρη και ολα καλα, παρολο που εβαλε θεματα που δεν τα χα ξαναδει ποτε!! Αν δεν με περασει και τωρα τι να πω... Σειρα εχουν τα ΣΑΕ ΙΙ !!!!

----------


## Fixxxer

Επειδη τα ΣΑΕ ΙΙ τα ειχα προτελευταιο μαθημα (το τελευταιο ηταν τα Μ2) πριν 5+ χρονια εχω στο αρχειο μου ενα pdf 172 σελιδων της θεωριας οπου το ειχε φτιαξει ο καθηγητης του μαθηματος μπορω να στο στειλω αν θελεις...
Ειχα και αναφορες και ασκησεις του εργαστηριου σε pdf με πολυ καλο βαθμο (8+ αν θυμαμαι καλα) καθως ειχαμε λιωσει στο matlab και στο simulink αλλα δυστυχως κατα 99% τα εχω χασει...
Δεν ξερω πως ειναι στο τει σου τα ΣΑΕ ΙΙ αλλα θυμαμαι οτι ηταν απ τα λιγα μαθηματα που ειχα ασχοληθει τοσο πολυ...

----------


## midakos

> Επειδη τα ΣΑΕ ΙΙ τα ειχα προτελευταιο μαθημα (το τελευταιο ηταν τα Μ2) πριν 5+ χρονια εχω στο αρχειο μου ενα pdf 172 σελιδων της θεωριας οπου το ειχε φτιαξει ο καθηγητης του μαθηματος μπορω να στο στειλω αν θελεις...
> Ειχα και αναφορες και ασκησεις του εργαστηριου σε pdf με πολυ καλο βαθμο (8+ αν θυμαμαι καλα) καθως ειχαμε λιωσει στο matlab και στο simulink αλλα δυστυχως κατα 99% τα εχω χασει...
> Δεν ξερω πως ειναι στο τει σου τα ΣΑΕ ΙΙ αλλα θυμαμαι οτι ηταν απ τα λιγα μαθηματα που ειχα ασχοληθει τοσο πολυ...



αμα μπορείς φίλε μου στείλτο να του ρίξω μια ματιά...
το κακό είναι ότι δεν το χω δώσει ποτέ αυτό το μάθημα, γιατί έλεγα πάντα να περάσω πρώτα το πρώτο... εν τέλει όλοι μου λένε ότι τα 2 είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα απ τα 1...
οπότε τώρα μαζί με τη θεωρία έχω πάρει και τα λυμένα θέματα κάμποσων εξεταστικών, και άγιος ο θεός που λένε  :Tongue2:

----------


## kleidokratorar

> αμα μπορείς φίλε μου στείλτο να του ρίξω μια ματιά...
> το κακό είναι ότι δεν το χω δώσει ποτέ αυτό το μάθημα, γιατί έλεγα πάντα να περάσω πρώτα το πρώτο... εν τέλει όλοι μου λένε ότι τα 2 είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα απ τα 1...
> οπότε τώρα μαζί με τη θεωρία έχω πάρει και τα λυμένα θέματα κάμποσων εξεταστικών, και άγιος ο θεός που λένε



midako τι έγινε χρωστάμε Παρίση; Είναι παλιο το ποστ και ελπίζω να τα πέρασες. Εάν όχι μην διστάσεις. ξέρεις...

----------


## SProg

4  εξαμηνα ΣΑΕ/Ψηφιακα ΣΑΕ/ΕιδικαΣΑΕ. Οτι χρειαστεις ρωτα

----------


## midakos

Φιλε Νικο παει ο παρισης, τελειωνω πρακτικη και το παιρνω το χαρτι!

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A536 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

